# new tank pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

in the past month i went crazy buying things, i got:

orange montipora digitata colony
new crocea clam
8" lime green eichnophora
hot pink eichnophora
a large green lobo with brown montipora
large earth tone lobo with green rim









125 all glass. the contents of the tank have been in my possesion for over a year but the tank setup its self is 4 months old.










































































compare the pic of the montipora avobe to it a year ago


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

Gorgeous, if only I had the money! Keep up the good work!


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Whoa do you like work only for your tank?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

kinda... i spend about half my paycheck at my work and i get everything at cost.. meaning chromis cost me like $.75ea get everything straight from the ocean


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice man. is that a huge frogspawn in the front?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

your tank looks awesome


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks... yes, that is a monster frogspawn. it looks much better under pc lighting though. i have had it for about 14 months. started off as 2 heads and is now 24.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

amazing! that looks simply amazing!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank there!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

spank you... it still needs about $1,000 more dumped into it as far as coral goes but its defenitally getting there... damn a 125 is expensive to fill up.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice tank, brings back some bad memories of how much I spent on new stuff for my tank when I kept saltwater.
E


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

awesome wet bank there


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

how deep is your substrate, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

seems like too much actintic lighting? very very nice mayeb if you use a manual mode and white balance the camera it wil get better shot withless blueing of everything.. still an awesome set up


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice tank. Nice Monti dig, and very nice Monti Cap! I am presuming that the Monti Cap in the new Orange addition?

Killer Frogspawn BTW! Do you feed it? If so, what and how often?


----------

